# 

## Inż. Święty Mikołaj

Drodzy, Wspaniali Forumowicze, 
jak co roku wita Was inż. Święty Mikołaj. Odwiedzam to Forum co roku z radością, bo spotykam tu dziatki pracowite i wesołe. Mam dla Was prezenty - kubki Forum Muratora. Kubek czeka na każde grzeczne dziecko w dowolnym wieku, które napisze w tym temacie, jaki prezent mikołajkowy dostało - jaki najbardziej zapamiętało, jaki był najbardziej trafiony albo niezwykły.

Worek inż. Świętego Mikołaja zawiera 20 kubków. 

Wszystkiego dobrego, najlepszego od Świętego Mikołaja!

I już teraz zapraszam na aukcję prac dzieci z Ogniska Marymont. Już po raz dziesiąty, jubileuszowa aukcja pięknych prac dzieci. Gorąco zapraszam do udziału!



A propos Świętego Mikołaja:

 

Zobacz inne filmy murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora

----------


## anSi

Zdarzyło się kiedyś, że podarowano mi....książkę kucharską :wink:  Był to już trzeci egzemplarz tego samego wydania  :smile:

----------


## Agduś

Najbardziej niezwykłą rzeczą, jaką Mikołaj przynosił mnie i mojemu bratu, były... pomarańcze. Pojawiały się raz w roku, czasem dwa razy, w paczkach od Mikołaja albo/i od Aniołka. A teraz są czasem tańsze niż jabłka.

----------


## Yeti

Prezent jaki najbardziej zapamiętałem, najbardziej trafiony i niezwykły...?
Hmmm, dostałem taki jeden - czternaście lat temu.
Jednak chociaż uważam go za mój najbardziej udany prezent właśnie świąteczny i taki w sam raz pod choinkę, to nie wiem, czy może być zaliczony w tym konkursie, bo rozpakowany był dopiero w Sylwestra, a nie w Mikołajki.
...no i dodać trzeba jeszcze, że prezent był płci żeńskiej i od żony, a Mikołaj zdecydowanie nie miał z nim nic wspólnego - i bardzo dobrze!!!

----------


## Kendra

Dostałam świnkę skarbonkę, ceramiczną! miałam z 8 lat i postanowiłam, że będę zbierała w niej na cegły, żeby wybudować kiedyś wymarzony domek z balkonem, bo zawsze na parterze mieszkałam i balkonu nie miałam, a koleżanki miały  i było to świetne miejsce zabaw  :smile:  Świnkę mam do dziś i na drobne materiały budowlane już nieraz z niej wyciągałam  :smile:  ( nie trzeba jej rozbijać  :smile:  )

----------


## Redakcja

Mikołaj czeka wciąż z workiem. Jest miła okazja...

----------


## Żelka

Powiem o dwóch prezentach od Św. Mikołaja. pierwszy to moje życie a drugi życie mojego męża, bo nas bocian z worka Mikołajowego wyrzucił. Mnie dzień przed a męża dzień po. Reszta prezentów jakie dostałam w porównaniu z tymi nie jest warta opowiadań.  :wiggle:

----------


## Arnika

Mając z 8-9 lat, nie bardzo chciałam już wierzyć w Mikołaja.. 
Postanowiłam  nie spać .. i czekać...   nie spałam... 
Co jakiś czas zaglądali do mnie to Babcia, to Dziadzio .. (mieszkałam wówczas u nich...)  nie spałam, ale w końcu jak to dziecko padłam.. 
Z silnym postanowieniem pilnowania Mikołaja obudziłam się w nocy.. i zobaczyłam koło łóżka wielki wór... czarny wór zawiązany... 
Oczywiście  odpakowałam prezenty..  O rety..  takiego Mikołaja  miałam po raz pierwszy i .. niestety ostatni....   Nigdy tego  uśmiechu nie zapomnę... 
Czasami teraz Mikołaj o mnie zapomina....  a przecież mam już nawet dwa kominy ...  :smile:

----------


## Miras12

To ja w imieniu swojej szanownej małżonki się wypowiem i jakby co Mikołaju to prezent dla niej dostarcz. Na pweno się ucieszy  :smile: 
Otóż moja szanowna małżonka dokładnie 6 grudnia 2009 dostała w prezencie od naszego synka Krzysia pierwsze mama. Ja co prawda tego nie słyszałem, ale jej wierzę. Na tamten czas synuś już dość mocno gaworzył. Oboje zgodnie uznajemy, że to najwspanialszy prezent na świecie.

----------


## Kendra

to i Krzysiowi się prezent należy ale Mikołaj na pewno to wie  :big grin:

----------


## Miras12

chyba tak  :smile:

----------


## moniss

A ja pamiętam pewien "prezent" pod poduszką od Mikołaja...
Nie wiem dlaczego, ale wraz z bratem dostaliśmy rózgi przewiązane wstążeczką. Podobno byliśmy niegrzeczni  :cool: . 
Ale, że byliśmy już w takim wieku, gdzie zaczęły nas ogarniać wątpliwości, czy Św. Mikołaj naprawdę istnieje, to przeprowadziliśmy małe dochodzenie w sprawie owych "prezentów". 
Widzimy rózgi więc myślimy: "To rodzice, nie Mikołaj!". Z pretensjami biegniemy do staruszków, że przecież grzeczne z nas aniołki :Evil:  i to na pewno rodzice nam rózgi podłożyli. A mama na to, że to nie oni, przecież takich czerwonych gałązek to u nas w ogrodzie niema. Wymknęliśmy się cichcem do ogrodu...szukamy...sprawdzamy.... No nie ma! U sąsiadów też nic takiego się nie czerwieni. Zwątpiliśmy... naszych podejrzeń, że to robota rodziców nie udowodniliśmy... Może ten Św. Mikołaj naprawdę istnieje?

----------


## Redakcja

Informacja od inż. Świętego Mikołaja: prezenty wysłane  :smile:

----------


## Agduś

Orzeł wylądował.


Śliczny ten kubek! Bardo podoba mi się jego kolor i nadruk pasuje.  Co ważne, nie jest za wysoki do mojego wybrednego ekspresu, więc na kawusię się nada!
I koszulka pasuje.
Dziękuję!

----------


## anSi

Dziękuję serdecznie za piękny prezent. Miła niespodzianka po ciężkim dniu pracy  :smile:

----------


## moniss

Drogi inż. Święty Mikołaju!

Bardzo dziękuję za kubeczek (mój ci on!!!) oraz koszulkę w rozmiarze chyba nawet odpowiednim (muszę to sprawdzić) dla drugiego bohatera mojej  opowieści o pewnym  traumatycznym ranku w dniu Św. Mikołaja.

Bardzo dziękuję/emy  :smile:

----------


## Arnika

Święty Mikołaju

Bardzo dziękuję za prezent  :smile:  
Kubek bardzo mnie się podoba i jest mój, Koszulka jest dla mojego Bohatera Domu  :smile: 
Jestem miło zaskoczona  :Lol:

----------


## Miras12

Prezent dotarł. Krzyś z kubeczka przeszczęśliwy. Żeby mamusi nie było smutno dostała koszulkę. Mama stwierdziła, że trochę na nią za duża na co w odpowiedzi usłyszała to daj tatusiowi. On ubierze a ty będziesz oglądać i podziwiać  :smile: 
Mnie tata opcja pasuje  :smile:

----------


## wera.1989

najbardziej pamięta się prezenty z dzieciństwa... ja pamiętam śliczny, czerwony rowerek...

----------

